

Ask HN: Any suggestions for my URL? - jafshar

I've been thinking about this for the last few days.  I have some thoughts, but wanted to throw it out there to see if anyone could suggest some neat ideas.
www.athletetopia.com
======
antigua
athletopia.com

~~~
jafshar
correct. Any suggestions would be appreciated

